# What qualities to look for in a hunting Vizsla



## Aliesshere (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello, 

We are picking a pup from 3 male choices in the same litter. The line is a mix of show and hunting dogs. Both parents show and hunt, sire has his JH. 

I am extremely new to all of this and this is our first V. 

I am not an Avid Hunter but still have a gun and would love to get back into it with our new V, however we have small kids and other factors to consider when getting a dog too. 

So what is it that makes a good hunting V? Are the qualities that make a good family pet and a hunter mutually exclusive? 

Thank you!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

My suggestion is to speak with the breeder in GREAT detail your entire family setup, your genuine need from your breed (not some pie in the sky "dream hunter"), your off leash availability, your honest expectation and patience to train, will you really be using him to hunt or is it just a couple of times a year in the back woods, etc.

Those are just a few questions to ask. But you really need to go into full detail with breeder and they'll know exactly (if they are good) what male of the three will be right for you.

Quick example. Our 3-year old male V was last pick male, so we had no option for selection. He was a handful for the first year or so, but now after a lot of work and training is an exceptional companion and family pet. We do not hunt, but our two V's are off leash 90% of the time. Fast forward to our 1-year old female V, we had several months of planning with the same breeder and we were second pick female. The breeder's granddaughter, is a professional handler, was first pick female. We were able to spend a ton of time on the phone and emails and were completely honest with her and honest with ourselves with what we wanted. We wanted the calmest, laidback female mainly because our V's are family pets and we do not work them via hunting, etc. All that paid off because Chloe has been spectacular in every aspect. The breeder knew exactly the one of the six females to select.

So just be completely upfront with your expectations and be honest with yourself so you get a male V that will suit you and more importantly have a happy V.

HTH


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's been many years, since I picked my own puppy. The last one I picked was not even a Vizsla, it was a Lab. We threw ducks for both pups, and I picked the most biddable of the two. The first pup howled, when he was having to wait for the duck to be thrown. Ran out retrieved the duck, and promptly ran underneath the vehicle to keep his prize.
Second pup was very excited when waiting for the duck to be thrown( no high-pitched howling). Ran out retrieved it, and ran back to me with his prize. He got lots of praise, and petting. It's pretty easy to guess, it was the second pup that went home with me. On that day, he appear to be the more biddable of the two.


My last Vizslas were picked for me, by the breeder. They are the ones that spend a lot of time with the litter, and know them best.
You only get a quick snap shot of a puppy's personality when you visit. The laid back puppy, might have been playing before you got there, and is not really laid back.
With young kids, your biggest priority is great family dog. The hunting part should be second on your list.


----------



## Aliesshere (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you! We did fill out a questionnaire already and I think the breeders will be giving us their recommendations. The mom dog is owned by my friend and her breeder will be advising. We also did put that we primarily want a good family dog and hunting skills will be a bonus! 

I'll rest easier knowing that they can pick us a perfect pup for our lifestyle! We do plan on having the dog off leash multiple times a week but not necessarily to hunt unless I really do get back into it. I have a friend who does hunting trials with her Boykin Spaniel so I can see myself doing that as a hobby also.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

"So what is it that makes a good hunting V? Are the qualities that make a good family pet and a hunter mutually exclusive?"

I'll answer the second half first.
Yes, but it all depends on what the family life is to be.
Vizslas thrive in family situations. They must be a member of the household. Once trained, and acclimated, they will make wonderful partners for everyone in the house. When they're young you need to watch them around small children because they can be pretty boisterous, and while they would never intend to harm a child, just playing around could be a bit much for a toddler. That little couch potato, snuggle monkey,dog, cookie mooching dog, can become a very effective, serious, hunter in seconds. It will just take time.

Now for the first part of the sentence;
A good hunting Vizsla will be a very, confident, bold, forward moving dog. It must have enough bidability to be trained to obedience, but still maintain the other qualities. Genetically it should have a pedigree from proven field lines.If both parents hunt, and come from lines of proven hunting/field trial dogs, then the odds are good the puppy will hunt. It will hunt from day in your house.
The other side of this coin though is that the stronger the lines, indicated by multiple champions, or dual and triple champions, could be an indication of a potentially "higher powered" dog. Still a good family member, but the obedience training may be a bit more difficult in the beginning, as this dog may have more independence. This is why it is very important to be honest with a breeder.
If you believe that you may want to entertain the idea of hunting your Vizsla someday, or even just compete in trials, start the hunt training from day one in the house. If you train your new puppy to be hunted, or trialed, I promise you that it will be everything you want in a family pet, and more.There are volumes of information on hunt training. Regardless though, train with a plan. Have goals and milestones, and metrics, to measure against. From day one with your puppy ask yourself, where do I want to be in 6 months, a year, two years, and work your training program backward from those goals and milestones. Hunt training and trialing make it easier for you as the meterics are already established, and the time table is also set for you.
Your JH test(s) will be next summer. Time goes by fast .

Most of all, respect the dog that puppy you have just brought into the house will one day become. These are sensitive, intelligent, dogs that have exceptional athletic abilities that are off the charts. They use their front paws in a cat like manner, and are one of the fastest dogs there is. Over uneven terrain, they probably are the fastest.


----------

